# je galère pour installer Xcode



## mathusalem (16 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous !


J'ai quelques soucis pour installer Xcode :
j'ai été sur le DVD 1, lancé l'installation.

Mais pas de Xcode dans Applications.
Par contre il y a bien un répertoire Xcode.app dans /Developpers/Applications.


Comment je fais pour le lancer ? J'ai été me balader dans /Developpers/ avec xterm, mais pas trouvé d'exécutable à lancer.



Voila, merci si vous pouvez m'aider.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2006)

Tu cliques deux fois sur xcode.app 

Les applications dans Mac OS X sont en fait des dossiers que l'on peut visualiser avec clic-droit _afficher le contenu du paquet_.


----------



## mathusalem (16 Septembre 2006)

ahhhh

je l'avais fait en fait !

mais j'avais pas tilté, qu'il y avait juste la barre de menu qui avait changé, je m'attendais à voir une fenêtre s'ouvrir moi ! 



Merci bien


----------



## BS0D (24 Août 2008)

salut, 

je voudrais aussi reprendre le C/C++ mais j'arrive pas à trouver xcode sur le DVD d'installation. 

je vais surement poser une question con mais faut il lancer l'installation (ie, avec redémarrage et tout le basard) ou bien pacifist suffit pour trouver le package? A savoir que j'arrive pas à trouver ça sur le DVD meme avec pacifist... 




NB - 10.5.4 léopard, sur un MBP Penryn ...


----------



## ntx (24 Août 2008)

Non, la package est accessible sur le DVD : XCode Tools sur le disque 2. Mais il vaudrait mieux récupérer la version 3.1 sur l'Apple Developer Connection, la version 3.0 est un peu buguée.


----------



## BS0D (24 Août 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Non, la package est accessible sur le DVD : XCode Tools sur le disque 2. Mais il vaudrait mieux récupérer la version 3.1 sur l'Apple Developer Connection, la version 3.0 est un peu buguée.



Je viens à l'instant de trouver ça sur le DVD 2! Merci de ta réponse quand même... 

Et j'ai pas de compte apple, alors impossible de chopper la version 3.1


----------



## ntx (24 Août 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Et j'ai pas de compte apple, alors impossible de chopper la version 3.1


Et bien tu t'en crées un, pour télécharger Xcode c'est gratuit.  Et de toutes façons tu verras rapidement quelques bugs assez gênants dans IB :rateau:


----------



## Psycho_fls (26 Août 2008)

Hello,

Je viens de tomber sur ce fil après avoir lancé le téléchargement de Xcode 3.0 (1.1 Go !!)
Les bugs dont tu parles sont-ils (au moins en partie) corrigés dans la 3.1 ? (notamment en ce qui concerne IB que je vais utiliser dans un premier temps...)


----------



## ntx (26 Août 2008)

J'avais constaté des bugs quand on modifiait les paramètres sur les bindings dans l'inspecteur. Pour le peu que j'ai utilisé Xcode 3.1, cela semble avoir été corrigé.


----------



## Psycho_fls (27 Août 2008)

Merci bien


----------



## Ty003 (27 Janvier 2021)

Moi j'arrive pas à lancer Xcode


----------



## Locke (27 Janvier 2021)

Ty003 a dit:


> Moi j'arrive pas à lancer Xcode


Relis, si, si, si, relis bien le message        #1      , car il est question d'une installation de Xcode depuis un DVD. Donc ta version de Mac est si vieille que ça pour faire remonter un message qui date du 16 septembre 2000 ?


----------

